# Sufix 832 Commercial...



## WallyKiller (Aug 30, 2010)

Made me laugh!!!


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Vary nice :lol:. 

Also dont know of any of you who have tried it yet. Ive used it the past two trips out, going to be a great steelhead and walleye line. 

Still need to get out in some colder weather but so far havnt had my guides freeze shut.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice, if it only really worked that way...

Been interested in that line, will have to pick up a spool...


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

It cast vary smooth. And is a vary limp braid.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Got out again today to try it. Guides froze up just like they do with any other braid .


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Guides will freeze up in this weather regardless, LOL...

You want a really good Winter line Tamer, try the Yo-Zuri Hybrid Soft.

Make sure you get the soft, it's pretty cheap stuff, but a really good line and is my favorite line for Winter use...

I would try it in 6 pound for casting for Walleye, the 6 breaks at almost 12 pounds...


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Boozer said:


> Guides will freeze up in this weather regardless, LOL...
> 
> You want a really good Winter line Tamer, try the Yo-Zuri Hybrid Soft.
> 
> ...


 Thats what my old walleye buddy used before he got in to parting and stopped fishing . I just cant bare to lose a 8-15 crank using anything but braid. But If I rig up two rods I could use it on my Jig rod. In the extra clear water I should down size line Ive been using 10 pound but I only fish for eyes at night unless the waters stained. All I know is a change needs to be made thanks for the tip.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Just spooled up a couple of my Abu Garcia round reels last night with the 6/20 Sufix 832.

First impression, really good stuff, it has a smoother texture than power pro, but otherwise can't really tell any difference.

Excited to try it out on the water...


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

I like it alot Boozer. Its good stuff just dosnt like ice.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Well, I fished this line hard for the past two days and it is a good line, however, it doesn't live up to some of its claims...

1) I have heard claims that the Gore fibers in it keep it from holding any water and therefore not freezing, well I will say it did not freeze up on the spool as bad as other braided lines I have fished, but did still freeze.

2) They also claim it will hold its color unlike other braids which all end up white after some use, well the first 10' of line on both of my rods is turning slightly white after just two days use, which doesn't really have any negative effect, all other braids do it as well, but they do claim this line will not do that and it does.

In regards to better knot strength, the line does knot very well and it seems to have a coating of some type on it which makes it perhaps not slip like some braids do, but I have never had power pro fail at the knot so...

All in all, I will continue to use the line as it is slightly better to me than Power Pro, but it did not live up to some of its claims...


----------

